# planting clones outdoors...



## rebel (Feb 27, 2010)

a buddy says clones dont get as big as regular plants, can someone tell me is he right or wrong.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

He is wrong....A clone is an exact duplicate as its mother(a regular plant)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2010)

Wrong, wrong, wrong All you have to do is condition the clones to sun light and they will grow fantistic. Just a couple weeks before you plan to put them outside, start setting them in the sun for a hour of 2 the first few days and then leave them out in the sun longer (more hrs) til they are use to full sunlight all day. they are now ready for tranplanting to the outdoors


----------



## FourTwenty (Feb 27, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> He is wrong....A clone is an exact duplicate of its mother(a regular plant)





			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> All you have to do is condition the clones to sun  light



:yeahthat:


----------

